# Wanted Sturmey Archer 3 Speed Pulley Wheel with Frame Fit Mount for a 1960 Schwinn Racer



## Eric Day (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi, I am looking for a Sturmey Archer 3 speed pulley wheel and frame fit mounting post for a 1960 Schwinn racer.

These bikes do not take the regular clamp on pulley, I already have one of those.

There is a 1959 Blue Schwinn racer for sale here on Thecabe. It has pictures of what I need.

The pulley wheel on the '59 was the older metal type, I do not know if '60's would have the newer plastic or still the metal one.

I think I might have to have a machine shop make a part for me but I think it would be expensive so if someone has the parts for sale I would appreciate it.

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Apr 9, 2018)

Facebook group Vintage and Antique Bicycles for Sale member Neil Edwards (Nelly) listed one for sale last Saturday for $15 plus postage.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2018)

Try eBay UK?


----------



## Eric Day (Apr 14, 2018)

Eric Day said:


> Hi, I am looking for a Sturmey Archer 3 speed pulley wheel and frame fit mounting post for a 1960 Schwinn racer.
> 
> These bikes do not take the regular clamp on pulley, I already have one of those.
> 
> ...




Update on this subject;
I found the correct part thanks to a retired bicycle repair man who took pity on me when he saw my ad that I posted on my local craigslist.

I wll try to post some pics.




 

 

 If you have a 3 speed lightweight Schwinn like a racer or traveler or collegiate with a bracket just under the seat it takes the parts pictured, not a standard clamp on sturmey archer pulley.


----------



## Tucko Smucko (Aug 21, 2018)

I had trouble locating these parts as well, so I chose to machine exact duplicates - 10 sets.

Can send pic of new parts next month, then will place a several pulley kits on eBay.


----------



## dweenk (Aug 23, 2018)

I don't know if this will work, but could you disassemble a standard S/A clamp-on pulley and use it in your application? It may need some modification however.


----------



## Tucko Smucko (Aug 24, 2018)

I considered that too, but 3 point against it - 1) the clamp-on is plastic, 2) it has lettering on it and 3) the hole diameter isn't the same. 

If duplication wasn't the goal, a clamp-on pulley could be made to work as an utilizing choice. 

I've made twenty 4 piece sets and 15 of them I'll put on eBay for anyone like Eric.


----------

